

How To Buy A Car Using Data - DevNambi
http://devnambi.com/analysis-resources/car-buying/

======
angdis
Interesting, but I am not convinced that the accident data can _really_
correct for things like demographics of drivers. Moreover, there does not seem
to be anything in the way of error measurement. In other words, how do you
know that a score of 101 is actually worse than a score of 99?

~~~
DevNambi
I suspect that accident data doesn't compensate for driver demographics. This
is imprecise because of a lack of data, so scores that are 'close' are likely
within the margin of error.

To use your example, a score of 101 would be close enough to 99 to be
indistinguishable. However, a score of 140 would be distinct enough from 99 be
noticeably worse or better.

